# Hardest game you've ever played?



## TrolleyDave (Jun 30, 2009)

I've noticed that alot of modern games are actually pretty easy.  There's an infinite amount of continues, there's no lives or they're basically just plain easy.  It wasn't really like this on the 8-Bit/16-Bit machines.  So what's some of the hardest games you remember playing?  For me one of the hardest games I've ever played was Army Moves on the C64.  It was just damned tough.  I'll post some more when I can remember their titles, but Army Moves has always stuck with me because it was just so bastard difficult!


----------



## Law (Jun 30, 2009)

Probably Super Mario Bros. The Lost Levels, I had it in that Super Mario Allstars cart I got with my SNES, and it was so damn hard compared to the other mario games :/. (I haven't played that many pre-NES/SNES era games, either.)

I don't tend to think of difficulty whilst playing a game though, most of the time the difficulty curve for games is erratic, and most of the "hard" parts are fuck yous the devs have thrown in.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 30, 2009)

A lot of games are hard until you find a certain pattern then they become easy but Toy Story on the Super Nintendo is one that I can't win it at all.  I'm serious, I can't ever get past level three.

Yeah modern games are really easy, when you go back to a old game you feel like you've lost your talent for playing games well.  Doom on Nightmare setting is harder than all modern FPS games with exception to the Serious Same games.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 30, 2009)

The hardest game I've ever played would be Double Dragon 3 on the NES.
You only get one life for the entire game, and the enemies keep gang raping you which drains the energy bar very fast.


----------



## psykobug (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe perfect dark in perfect agent mode , i never went over mission 9 .


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 30, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Probably Super Mario Bros. The Lost Levels, I had it in that Super Mario Allstars cart I got with my SNES, and it was so damn hard compared to the other mario games :/. (I haven't played that many pre-NES/SNES era games, either.)
> 
> I don't tend to think of difficulty whilst playing a game though, most of the time the difficulty curve for games is erratic, and most of the "hard" parts are fuck yous the devs have thrown in.
> 
> ...



I don't think I ever finished it on Perfect mode either.


----------



## Splych (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm... I haven't lived as long as most tempers, and so I won't know much retro/oldies. My very first console was an XBOX, and my parents didn't really know anything about video games before (eg. N64). I actually can't think of the hardest game... Since all the games I play are modern games that everyone play x)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 30, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Hmm... I haven't lived as long as most tempers, and so I won't know much retro/oldies. My very first console was an XBOX, and my parents didn't really know anything about video games before (eg. N64). I actually can't think of the hardest game... Since all the games I play are modern games that everyone play x)



It doesn't really matter, if there's a game you think is rock solid then post it!  I just use the retro stuff as an example.  There aren't alot of games these days that have the old 3 lives/3 continues system.  It's been a while since I've seen a Game Over screen!  If you've got an example in an Xbox game then it's just as relevant as any other system.


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 30, 2009)

zelda/metroid games for me looool. i can never finish them only sometime. couldn't finish zelda: a link to the past for the GBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. got stuck near the end


----------



## Sephi (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think I've ever been able to finish Sonic The Hedgehog on my Sega Genesis. :


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2009)

I dunno, but I have had quite a bit of trouble with Resident Evil 4/5 on pro mode


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Contra 4 on normal mode. I refuse to play easy, so I have yet to get past stage 3 yet. But I figure its not impossible. Some day...


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 30, 2009)

Blaster Master for NES
Die 9 times (3 continues, 3 lives each) and restart the whole game (it looks like much but its not).When your not in the tank your basically dead before you know. The bosses are incredibly hard after a while and its all one big maze. No password/continue system too. Never even made it to world 8 without save states


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well if memory serves well, 40 winks for the PSone was hard. I remember playing that game when i was less than 10 years old ( thats as far back as  my age lets me go really when it comes to games) and it was really hard, and damn long, games these days just dont have that combination of length and difficulty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also remember Rayman (the first Rayman that is) being hard as well. 

I had a harder time playing through those games, than completing COD4 all missions under the Veteran difficulty....i now see what your complaining about TrollyDave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and it is true, games are WAYYY easier these days.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 30, 2009)

Animal Crossing, I just couldn't find a way to be the final boss. And Tom Nook kept ripping me off every time I went to buy weapon upgrades.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 30, 2009)

Ghosts 'n Goblins for the NES. Fuck that game.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 30, 2009)

Homiez Rollerz


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jun 30, 2009)

Altered Beast in Genesis console version, Just 2 credits for all the game


----------



## Cavedude (Jun 30, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Ghosts 'n Goblins for the NES. Fuck that game.



omg dude totally. I gave up on the third level i think.


----------



## imapterodactyl (Jun 30, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Ghosts 'n Goblins for the NES. Fuck that game.



Every incarnation of Ghosts 'n Goblins, Ghouls 'n Ghosts etc ever. Even the PSP version is a nightmare. Fun, but tougher than me.

Super Mario Bros 2 (J) (I believe this is Lost Levels on the SNES release)

Contra NES (without Up,Up,Down,Down,Left,Right,Left,Right,B,A,Start)

Devil May Cry 3 (the original release, not the Greatest Hits Special Edition or whatever, with lowered difficulty)

NOT Ninja Gaiden (X-Box). This game was supposed to be tough as nails, but it really wasn't that bad.

Also, the newest game on my list: Mega Man 9. Easily the hardest of the whole series.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 30, 2009)

Battletoads and Devil May Cry 3 were controller smashingly difficult.


----------



## sparky28000 (Jun 30, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing, I just couldn't find a way to be the final boss. And Tom Nook kept ripping me off every time I went to buy weapon upgrades.



I totally agree its damn hard, maby you need some haxx ^^,


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 30, 2009)

Contra: Shattered Soldier for the PS2 is impossible to play. I could never even get past the first level.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 30, 2009)

sparky28000 said:
			
		

> Golfman560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt even get to the end game boss?  Where is he?  How do I get to him?


----------



## sparky28000 (Jun 30, 2009)

Tbh its a rl game harvest moon i think i yust suck at rl games (never got maried nobody liked me etc. xD)(dont like action game only some fps's but they arent hard)


----------



## Youkai (Jun 30, 2009)

faxanadu for the NES

weirdly enough the EU version had only english language and that to a time where not everyone could speak english like now oO
so as a kid i really never understood whats going on and like 2 years ago i tried again ... well wasn't as hard as before but still couldn't get to far, my chara allways died in front of me

Castlevania for NES (dunno if there were more than one ... i only played the one with the giant bat as first boss oO)
rarely ever beat the first boss ...

Ghostbusters C64
well its rather simple but still i could never really survive long ... i could never prevent the marshmellon ghost to show up ;(

.....


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 30, 2009)

On a more serious note, Ghosts 'n Goblins was the hardest I've ever played. I don't I was able to get through level 2 without breaking something.


----------



## SirSweeps (Jun 30, 2009)

I still can't beat "Burger Time" for the nes
and a +1 for difficulty to Ghosts N' Goblins


----------



## Jaems (Jul 1, 2009)

imapterodactyl said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but at least in the SNES and PSP versions, you can see WTF you are doing, whereas in the NES version, it's just a damn shitstorm of pixels flying at you every second.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, so firstly +1 to Ghosts N Goblins / Ghouls N Ghosts.

Also, +1 to Battletoads. The number of times i'm flipped shit on that game... *RAGE*

I've been wracking my brain trying to think of THAT game. Ya know, the one that sticks out as a hard game.
I think it was a SuperNES game- Spiderman: Separation Anxiety. If not that one, then another Venom-based SNES spiderman game. I flipped shit on that one. It was a rental, and i returned it that night for another game.

OH! And Trojan, for the NES. So many pissed off evenings with that game...

I can tell you the problem with modern games (in terms of easy/hard)- Control is a MAJOR issue with a lot of games. As they get more in-depth, they need to change how controls work. And in 3d, there's camera control, which usually sucks anyway, so there's a whole separate set of controls needed to be taken into consideration. If they ramp up the difficulty, and the controls are mediocre, that's more irritating than "impossibly" hard games of old.

Side note: So whats the hardest game you've completed? I mean, you can play ANY game, and any number of things could make it too hard to beat level-4, then it's just set aside.

In which game have you trudged through, dying over and over again, cursing up a storm, to find the end-boss and watch those stunning end credits?


----------



## granville (Jul 1, 2009)

Believe it or not, I can actually handle Contra games pretty well even without using codes. At least, I can get pretty deep into the game without dying too much. Weird.

No, my hardest game ever was Super Ghouls n' Ghosts. Either the SNES or GBA version. I don't even mind the Genesis game as much, but the farthest I've ever gotten for the SNES game was the second level. Have mercy, hardest game ever for me!

I refuse to use cheats (unless there's some sort of inherent glitch or enormous flaw that prevents you from continuing at all no matter how skilled you are) or savestates (unless I HAVE to leave the game for some reason). Maybe that's why the game gives me such a troublesome time.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 1, 2009)

modern games, hardest would probably be Monster hunter. i don't think any game within the last few years has given me so much frustration. 

as for old games, ghosts and goblins probably


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 1, 2009)

Super Mario Bros: The Lost Levels (aka japanese SMB 2)

That shit is hard!


----------



## NightKry (Jul 1, 2009)

Same as the rest of you guys; GHOST 'N GOBLINS.

Never got past level three on my GBC. I have a version of it on my cell, and with infinite continues, the game is still ridiculously hard (that or playing with touchscreen buttons just suck).

Yeah.. modern games are that much easier... Resident Evil 4 and 5 are way easier than the original. But REmake is rather hard though... reanimated bodies that you kill once, but then they reanimate AGAIN to fuck you over? (dead _zombies_ that come back to life?!?!?)


----------



## RedIce (Jul 1, 2009)

For me it was Fantastic Dizzy for the sega gamegear, its a rpg with no saves and 3 lives or so. There's also close to no lives in the whole game, and almost everything takes one away. And you have no weapons.

Megaman Zero series for the gba had a nice difficulty, and I deeply enjoyed Devil May Cry 1 in the hardest difficulty (Dante Must Die). It was hard but the controls were awesome and thus the game was masterable.


----------



## Maktub (Jul 1, 2009)

There're harder ones but this is the first to come to mind... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abuse_(computer_game) ... Scary, too. It's a lot of fun tho once u get to a certain point in the game.


----------



## Razorwing (Jul 1, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> The hardest game I've ever played would be Double Dragon 3 on the NES.
> You only get one life for the entire game, and the enemies keep gang raping you which drains the energy bar very fast.



Have to agree with this one, even though you had extra characters join you as you got further into the game which helped a bit, I still don't think I ever completed it.


----------



## suppachipmunk (Jul 1, 2009)

For me it was either Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 1 for the NES, or Castlevania for the NES.

Those games can kiss my ass...  I still havent beat either one to this day.


----------



## InuYasha (Jul 1, 2009)

Battletoads,the 3rd level pissed me off countless times(but years ago I did beat it).....also one game I was never good at and probaly never will be is fridaythe13th on the nes....


----------



## suppachipmunk (Jul 1, 2009)

I remember Battle Toads.  Is the one your referring to the one that has the stupid hover bikes on the third level.  Absolutely HATE that level... XD


----------



## bustyman100 (Jul 1, 2009)

R-Type- all of them.

I am having trouble beating R-Type Delta on the PSOne with the infinite lives cheat on


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 1, 2009)

Silver Surfer for the NES. It's just impossible to beat a single level.


----------



## noONE (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, the hardest game i've played got to be "I wanna be the guy", but since that's not a commercial title, i've got to say "DR.Jekyll and MR Hyde" for the NES, try to beat that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it IS impossible.


----------



## InuYasha (Jul 1, 2009)

suppachipmunk said:
			
		

> I remember Battle Toads.  Is the one your referring to the one that has the stupid hover bikes on the third level.  Absolutely HATE that level... XD



Yeah the hover bikes,the end of that level is insane and later in the game theres also the snakes and towards the end of the game theres that one wheeled bike you have to get on....


----------



## Anakir (Jul 1, 2009)

Ski Free.


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 1, 2009)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> suppachipmunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those stupid bikes took me all day.  I ended up memorizing the objects I had to get around to.  Only yet to crash at that very last wall .  I remember almost throwing the controller at the TV.  

Those snakes wasn't that bad. (At least it didn't take me all day)


----------



## Reaper (Jul 1, 2009)

Addams Family for Game Boy. 
The rest are flash games


----------



## Cyan (Jul 1, 2009)

I didn't found Faxanadu very hard, I played it twice.

I agree with everyone for Ghoul's n ghost  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had difficult and never finished ninja Gaiden NES, and Battle of Olympus NES
both of them, I blocked at a way I couldn't jump ... damn, those games works with pixels precision !!! 
now all the games are too easy and we can even change the direction in middle of the jump...


----------



## Davess (Jul 1, 2009)

doom for sure


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> Contra 4 on normal mode. I refuse to play easy, so I have yet to get past stage 3 yet. But I figure its not impossible. Some day...


Agreed. also has anyone managed to beat Pac Man?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jul 1, 2009)

Golden Axe 3 was pretty hard imo.

I didnt have the original sega cartridge, and had to play it on Emu with 5 lives only...


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jul 1, 2009)

Ikaruga


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 1, 2009)

ninja gaiden 2 still havent beat yet. T_T


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 1, 2009)

Pokemon Yellow. O_O


----------



## m3rox (Jul 1, 2009)

Age of Wonders..


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Jul 2, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing, I just couldn't find a way to be the final boss. And Tom Nook kept ripping me off every time I went to buy weapon upgrades.



^lol?^

im surprised no one has said worlds hardest game(: lmao i cant get past lvl 9 xD


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 2, 2009)

What no Touhou??? I can't even beat easy mode.


----------



## Lily (Jul 2, 2009)

Ghouls 'n Ghosts. Any version on any system. Brutal difficulty, and mainly because of the retarded range of movement Arthur has. I have never beaten a single one. Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts on the SNES I've come close. The PSP version makes me want to break my PSP into little pieces and feed them shard by shard to the team who created it.

Aside from that, probably 1/2 of the NES games I ever played. Never finished T&C Surf Designs (or the sequel), Wrath of the Black Manta, Jackal, Ironsword, or a ton of others. Probably the system with the highest ratio of near impossible to beat games.


----------



## MrDillDough (Jul 2, 2009)

I played some fairly hard games. But they may be considered cheap. Their on the PC platform as well.

One of them is Parking Mania, 1 & 2. 

And the other one is just a Google of "World's Hardest Game" or something. It's where you are a little square and you move around to certain places while avoiding being hit by obstacles that move.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 2, 2009)

milon's secret castle


----------



## bazamuffin (Jul 2, 2009)

Ghosts 'n' goblins arcade.  Anybody out there know what the last 2 levels look like?  More recently Bit Trip Beat on Wiiware, 3rd level is fuckin' frustratin!


----------



## Raika (Jul 2, 2009)

NSMB, I keep falling into the holes.
Final Fantasy Crisis Core, boss battles (especially the fight against giant monster form Genesis) and dungeon crawling.


----------



## xoinx (Jul 2, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Golden Axe 3 was pretty hard imo.
> 
> I didnt have the original sega cartridge, and had to play it on Emu with 5 lives only...


i remember playing it on my sega genesis with my bro last time... it was unbeatable until we found out the beast guy had an unblockable move (back + forward + attack i think). still it was a hell to beat and we barely made it.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jul 2, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I dunno, but I have had quite a bit of trouble with Resident Evil 4/5 on pro mode
> Wow. Do you find the controls difficult or do you just plain suck? :
> QUOTE(Raika @ Jul 2 2009, 11:59 AM) NSMB, I keep falling into the holes.
> Final Fantasy Crisis Core, boss battles (especially the fight against giant monster form Genesis) and dungeon crawling.


Seriously? I found it fairly easy, and have played it a few times through now. Maybe I'm just too much of a geek...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 2, 2009)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that not all of us are major geeks who have nothing better than master playing video games


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 2, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> ShatteredScreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think so tim. "Master" gamers usually just play the game a lot. Using the word master implies they need some sort of skill.
Don't take your feeling of inferiority from your lack of skills out on those with a bit more dedication than you.

For me, the hardest game I've played lately probably has to be VOOT. I don't know if its the retarded control scheme but I am just no good at that game. Monster hunter 2 is proving to be quite a pain too and I haven't had my ass kicked like I have in both GGXX AC+'s AI on maniac mode or playing VS net on #Reload.


----------



## Kamiyama (Jul 2, 2009)

Final Fantasy VII. Or not so hard, but I don't know where to go after Sephy do his things to Aeris. I got it right away when it was released in here and I'm just very beginning of 2nd disc...


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.addictinggames.com/theworldshardestgame.html


----------



## megabug7 (Jul 2, 2009)

These are 3 of the hardest games I've played 

Solstice - NES 
Solomon's Key - NES (Had to leave the console on)
Equinox - SNES


----------



## Tokiopop (Jul 3, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> ShatteredScreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm not the one with 4,272 posts on a video games forum


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 3, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, But I've been registered here for over three years, you've been registered here for less than three months. Your average posting speed is twice as much as mine. I visit this site maybe once or twice a day just to check gaming news.


----------



## Picktonion (Jul 3, 2009)

probably any mortal kombat game in arcade mode


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 3, 2009)

Dammit, Tom & Jerry for SNES. I never got past the kitchen. I used to be so hooked on that game, but everytime I got to the kitchen that was it. I barely ever got to the toy level either. But that game was definitely one of the greatest I've played on the SNES, along with The Addams Family, Clay Fighter, Axelay, Super Mario All-Stars, Earthbound, and so many others I can't remember.

For some reason, now that I look at SNES games, I'm sure a lot of it would've been considered shovelware now, but now that I look back, those games were so great, and kept me amused for a long time, unlike many DS games nowadays. I guess I was so stupid back then I wouldn't have cared. Even now, I want to play those old SNES games again, cause I know those games actually kept me happy.


----------



## War (Jul 4, 2009)

Contra on the DS and any of the Touhou games.


----------



## choupette (Jul 4, 2009)

f**cking GeGeGe no Kitaro on super famicom.
oh my god, where did my childhood went ?

any nes games, too.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 4, 2009)

Rhythm Heaven on my DS. So aggravating yet so cute at the same time.


----------



## Vincent T (Jul 4, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> ninja gaiden 2 still havent beat yet. T_T



Omg, that's so easy, I beat it hecka fast.


----------



## -K1- (Jul 4, 2009)

if this counts, the hacked version of super mario world for snes. the person made it so everything has to be timed perfectly in order to beat the stage


----------



## themuddaload (Jul 4, 2009)

the hardest ones are probably on nes. The reason they were so dang hard was the lack of content, if you had unlimited lives you could complete contra in less than 10 minutes.

yeah, i have dbl dragon 3, and i normally cant get past the 3rd(i think) level with all teh ninjas. when you beat enemies you get to play as them though, which is kinda like extra lives, but alot of them suck...


the one hard modern game i can think of is order of ecclesia, i never was able to complete drac's castle, or the agility course thing.



			
				xcalibur said:
			
		

> For me, the hardest game I've played lately probably has to be VOOT. I don't know if its the retarded control scheme but I am just no good at that game. Monster hunter 2 is proving to be quite a pain too and I haven't had my ass kicked like I have in both GGXX AC+'s AI on maniac mode or playing VS net on #Reload.


just wait till you get to the elder dragons... i used a godmode cheat and it still took me half an hour to kill a couple of the elders...


----------



## sphere9 (Jul 4, 2009)

another world.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jul 5, 2009)

I remember leaving ghouls and ghost on for days on end trying to finish it; and when you finally beat the boss you have to restart the whole game and do it all over just for some stupid key or something >_< 

Yogi bear on the genisis is ridiculous too. 




			
				sphere9 said:
			
		

> another world.


Yes @[email protected]


----------



## da_head (Jul 5, 2009)

o and if it hasn't been mentioned, starcraft:brood war.

seriously, that game has the highest quality players in the world. u need to put in a good 3-4 (8-12 for pros) hrs a day just to keep in shape. that's y i quit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 effin koreans lol


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 5, 2009)

Super Mario World for the SNES. FUCKING DIFFICULT. No other game was harder for me than this one.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jul 5, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts 2, I can't finish the game 'cos after I beat the last boss, go through the credits, it's got a screen which has what I've done through the game and the end, and piano music plays, but it won't let me get past the lol.


----------



## Law (Jul 5, 2009)

-K1- said:
			
		

> if this counts, *the hacked version of super mario world* for snes. the person made it so everything has to be timed perfectly in order to beat the stage



There's over twenty thousand god damn super mario world hacks, you'll have to be more specific.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Jul 5, 2009)

Robocop 3 on SNES. Not only is the game brutally hard, it is terribly crappy too. 

X-men vs Spiderman: Arcade's Revenge on SNES was insanely hard too.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 5, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> -K1- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 5, 2009)

Some of the really old Megaman games were next to impossible I found. The new ones are so much easier these days. I do agree that many games alot easier now.

Super Mario Bros - The Lost Levels was another tough one.


----------



## choupette (Aug 12, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Super Mario World for the SNES. FUCKING DIFFICULT. No other game was harder for me than this one.



you were probably little at that time. I find this game to be very easy.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Aug 12, 2009)

Super Mario World (hacked version) on SNES. maybe other hacked game too (i don't understand why most of hacked version in impossible like to beat?)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

Pacman.....and some other games from that era..

Freakin' ghosts..


----------



## azure0wind (Aug 12, 2009)

Classic Pac Man.


----------



## Taik (Aug 12, 2009)

Old Final Fantasy and Dragon Quest (without grinding) are impossible >_>


I still don't understand why you're supposed to battle during the 3 most boring hours of your life to continue the story normally for about 10 minutes Y_Y


----------



## Arale (Aug 12, 2009)

Megaman zero series,because of those bosses and i suck at those games.I need like 2-3 lives to reach the boss XD.altough megaman X4 was easiest for me except the final form of sigma


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 12, 2009)

It was definitely I wanna be the guy.


----------



## Taik (Aug 12, 2009)

If IWBTG counts then it's the HARDEST game ever OMG this game was just...horrible


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 12, 2009)

God damn Contra, every fucking title. 

See Also: Megafuckingman.


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 12, 2009)

Life is the hardest game... (wow that was deep)


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 12, 2009)

milon's secret castle.. nuff said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just couldn't get pass the first floor :|


----------



## Maktub (Aug 12, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> A lot of games are hard until you find a certain pattern then they become easy but Toy Story on the Super Nintendo is one that I can't win it at all.  I'm serious, I can't ever get past level three.
> 
> Yeah modern games are really easy, when you go back to a old game you feel like you've lost your talent for playing games well.  Doom on Nightmare setting is harder than all modern FPS games with exception to the Serious Same games.


Dude, The Lion King game for SNES was also friggin' hard if you ask me.


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 12, 2009)

diner dash is such a bitch.


----------



## Liv2MsTrb8T (Aug 18, 2009)

Nes Metroid & Metroid Prime 3 Hyper mode Fighting Monogear HARD............Quadrax For Metroid Prime 2 took me over 300 trys on Normal with 11 energy tanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got that on Record


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 18, 2009)

The World Ends With You is immensly hard to complete on any mode other than easy and the origional Metroid Prime had some pretty tough bosses but other than that Pac-man and space invaders extreme


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 18, 2009)

Castlevania dracula X chronicles.

Fuck. That. Shit.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 18, 2009)

Forgt something. Alex Kidd in the Enchanted Castle.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Kidd_in_...nchanted_Castle

Horror.


----------



## ShadowSol (Aug 18, 2009)

kaizo mario world 1 and 2 (japanese super mario world hack)
It's too asian 4 me!!!
I'm no asian enough!!


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Aug 18, 2009)

although its a modern rpg game,dragon quest 8 was the Hardest rpg game I played


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Aug 18, 2009)

some games are difficult throughout, however, you can get an idea on how difficult the whole game will be from the beginning. what i really hate however are games with sudden random difficulty spikes which force you to either go back and level up more when you shouldn't or just fail at not being prepared.

i'm looking at you last boss of power instinct matrimelee, and you're impossibly cheap moves


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Aug 18, 2009)

although its a modern rpg game,dragon quest 8 was the Hardest rpg game I played


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd have to say the hardest game I ever played...Megaman 9.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Aug 18, 2009)

BAHIM Z 360 said:
			
		

> although its a modern rpg game,dragon quest 8 was the Hardest rpg game I played




Oh shit double post!? mods please delete this post....my intenet been acting up


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden 2 (X360)

I'm stuck in Chapter 8 and I won't bother playing it for a long long time. It may seem easy to some but it's much harder for me since I am aiming for the "used only (insert weapon here) throughout the entire game". Tempting to slash those b-tards with very superiorn weapons that I already have but I'm stuck with the Dragon Sword.


----------

